# Powell: GOP 'polarization' backfired in election



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Powell says the GOP tried to use 'polarization for political advantage.'










*(CNN)* - The Republican party must stop "shouting at the world" and start listening to minority groups if it is to win elections in the 21st century, former Secretary of State Colin Powell said Thursday.
In an interview with CNN's Fareed Zakaria for Sunday's "GPS" program, President Bush's former secretary of state said his party's attempt "to use polarization for political advantage" backfired last month.
"I think the party has to take a hard look at itself," Powell said in the interview, which was taped Wednesday. "There is nothing wrong with being conservative. There is nothing wrong with having socially conservative views - I don't object to that. But if the party wants to have a future in this country, it has to face some realities. In another 20 years, the majority in this country will be the minority."
Powell, who crossed party lines and endorsed President-elect Barack Obama just weeks before the election, said the GOP must see what is in the "hearts and minds" of African-American, Hispanic and Asian voters "and not just try to influence them by&#8230; the principles and dogma."
"I think the party has to stop shouting at the world and at the country,"Powell said. "I think that the party has to take a hard look at itself, and I've talked to a number of leaders in recent weeks and they understand that." Powell, who says he still considers himself a Republican, said his party should also stop listening to conservative radio talk show host Rush Limbaugh.
"Can we continue to listen to Rush Limbaugh?" Powell asked. "Is this really the kind of party that we want to be when these kinds of spokespersons seem to appeal to our lesser instincts rather than our better instincts?"
Zakaria's full interview with Powell will air Sunday at 1 p.m. ET on CNN.

*







*
412 Comments | Permalink

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2008/12/11/powell-gop-polarization-backfired-in-election/


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Bullshit, Consevatives DID NOT have a canidate,


----------



## Otto (Nov 18, 2003)

The Republican Party put up John McCain, a "moderate," who was supported by Rush Limbaugh. Powell, a republican, endorsed the democrat. And he badmouths Limbaugh?!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

This guy needs to take a page out of General MacArthur's book and just fade away. The Republicans chose to run a Democrat for POTUS...the only reason McCain did not suffer a complete and embarrassing rout is because Palin 'fell on her sword' and ran with the senile old fool as the vice presidential candidate. If not for her, I would have refrained from voting for the office of POTUS, and I wouldn't have been alone...not by a long shot!

*F*iretr*uck* General Powell and Senator McCain, Rockefeller Republicans extrordinaire...they are both without honor as far as I'm concerned, especially Senator McCain after the way he allowed his campaign to treat Governor Palin.

Note to "moderate" Republicans and other Democrats: keep running turds like these two and you can enjoy decades as the minority...

Douche bags.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Powell should be a good general and fade away, not side w/ the democRats. He did get screwed by his political "friends" as Secretary of State. He was sidelined and dicked around by Wolfowitch and Rumsfeld. Bush would have had less headaches if he listened to Powell and some of the now retired military commisioned officers. I have always been a die hard GOP supporter, but they screwed the pooch over the last several years and we are now going to pay for it.


----------

